

Language of the month: Dead in the water - blackdanube
http://shezi.posterous.com/47443968

======
msie
I'm pretty excited about the language. I like the combination of ruby syntax
with static typing. The author is just nitpicking on puts, type declarations.
It is a DIFFERENT language from Java. And it's resonating with a number of HN
readers already.

~~~
evangineer
Agreed. There's enough people familiar with Ruby out there now to give a
language like Mirah, the early adopter userbase it needs to grow and get
traction.

Also I think Mirah has targeted a real niche, a true alternative JVM language
to Java that doesn't have the baggage of its own standard library.

